# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  CoppeliaSim, robot simulator, Coppelia Robotics, Zermatt, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Coppelia Robotics

coppeliarobotics.com/coppeliaSim

CoppeliaSim on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Simulator: V-REP Demo Video November 2012

Published on Nov 19, 2012




> V-REP is the Swiss army knife among robot simulators: you won't find a simulator with more functions, features, or more elaborate APIs.
> 
> The robot simulator V-REP, with integrated development environment, is based on a distributed control architecture: each object/model can be individually controlled via an embedded script, a plugin, a ROS node, a remote API client, or a custom solution. This makes V-REP very versatile and ideal for multi-robot applications. Controllers can be written in C/C++, Python, Java, Lua, Matlab or Urbi.
> 
> V-REP is used for fast algorithm development, factory automation simulations, fast prototyping and verification, robotics related education, remote monitoring, safety double-checking, etc.
> 
> Following are V-REP's main features:
> 
> - Cross platform
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Robot Simulator: Interfacing V-REP with Hardware

Uploaded on Mar 23, 2011




> The video shows a simulation performed with the Virtual Robot Experimentation Platform. It demonstrates how V-REP can interface with various kind of hardware devices. The video demonstrates V-REP connecting and retrieving/sending data from/to: the Wiimote, a webcam (and performing edge detection on it), and a K-Junior robot. V-REP is able to connect to virtually any type of hardware through serial port, socket communication, or any other kind of communication (supported through plugins). Following is V-REP's main functionality: distributed control (unlimited concurrently running threaded or non-threaded scripts directly attached to objects or models), dynamics (in V-REP the user can switch at any time from the Bullet Physics library to the Open Dynamics Engine, both are supported), inverse kinematics (any mechanism, closed, redundant, with nested loops, etc.), fast mesh-mesh interference checking, exact minimum mesh-mesh distance calculation (for any type of mesh, also concave, open, polygon soup, etc.), proximity sensors (exact minimum mesh distance calculation within a customizable detection volume), camera-like sensors (with a large amount of available filter components that can be combined to achieve image processing), elaborate graphing possibilities, holonomic path planning in 2-6 dimensions and non-holonomic path planning for car-like vehicles, unlimited number of custom user interfaces with integrated edit-mode, integrated shape edit modes (triangle, vertex and edge), surface cutting simulation, etc.
> 
> The robot model in this scene and the real K-Junior robot are courtesy of K-Team Corporation. The Wiimote model is courtesy of Lyall Randell. V-REP's Wiimote plugin is courtesy of Eric Rohmer. V-REP's webcam plugin is using the ESCAPI library, which is courtesy of Jari Komppa

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Simulation: Path Planning for Kinematic Chains in V-REP

Published on Nov 4, 2013




> The video shows a path planning task for a kinematic chain (robotic manipulator) solved with the V-REP robot simulator. Next to path planning for kinematic chains, V-REP also supports path planning tasks in 2-6 dimensional space, and non-holonomic path planning tasks for car-lik vehicles.
> 
> V-REP is the Swiss army knife among robot simulators: you won't find a simulator with more functions, features, or more elaborate APIs:
> 
> - Cross platform
> - 6 programming approaches (embedded scripts, plugins, add-ons, ROS nodes, remote API clients, or custom solutions)
> - 6 programming languages (C/C++, Python, Java, Lua, Matlab, and Urbi)
> - more than 400 different API functions
> - 100 ROS services, 30 ROS publisher types,25 ROS subscriber types, extendable
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Robot Simulator: V-REP Demo Video January 2014 

 Published on Jan 27, 2014




> V-REP is the Swiss army knife among robot simulators: you won't find a simulator with more functions, features, or more elaborate APIs.
> 
> The robot simulator V-REP, with integrated development environment, is based on a distributed control architecture: each object/model can be individually controlled via an embedded script, a plugin, a ROS node, a remote API client, or a custom solution. This makes V-REP very versatile and ideal for multi-robot applications. Controllers can be written in C/C++, Python, Java, Lua, Matlab, Octave or Urbi.
> 
> V-REP is used for fast algorithm development, factory automation simulations, fast prototyping and verification, robotics related education, remote monitoring, safety double-checking, etc.
> 
> Following are V-REP's main features:
> 
> - Cross platform (Windows / Mac OSX / Linux)
> ...

----------


## Airicist

"Virtual Robot Experimentation Platform V-REP: A Versatile 3D Robot Simulator"

Marc Freese,
Surya Singh,
Fumio Ozaki,
Nobuto Matsuhira

----------


## Airicist

Robot Simulator V-REP: Simulation of UR5 robot with RG2 gripper

Published on Aug 7, 2015




> The video shows a V-REP simulation of the UR5 robot equipped with the RG2 gripper in a grasping task.

----------


## Airicist

V-REP Robot Simulator: the Ragnar Robot

Published on Sep 9, 2015

----------

